#  Krankheiten >   Mein Darm arbeitet kaum noch - Sehr wenig Stuhlgang >

## Turop

Hallo zusammen 
Ich brauche hier nun ein zweites Mal Eure Meinung.
Ich habe nun ein anderes Problem, wo ich langsam verzweifel.  _Ich bin über jede Meinung oder eigene Erfahrung, die hier getextet wird, sehr dankbar !_  
Also... Ich war/bin übergewichtig. 
Ich habe die letzten Jahre, durch Stress & Co, sehr stark zugenommen gehabt. 
Ich mache nun seit Anfang September 2010 eine Diät und habe bis heute schon 34 Kilo abgenommen.
Ich habe meine Ernährung auf Eiweiß und gesunde Fette umgestellt.
Kohlenhydrate esse ich nur noch sehr wenig, ca 60-100 Gramm am Tag.
Die Balaststoffe kommen auch ein wenig zu kurz, da liege ich ungefähr bei 10 Gramm am Tag. 
Pro Tag esse ich ungefähr 1300 Kcal, ca 140-200 Gramm Eiweiß, 60-80 Gramm Fett.
Die Fette beziehe ich hauptsächlich aus Fisch, Nüssen oder Fleisch.  *Nun zu meinem Problem:* 
Am 22.12.2010 hatte ich meinen letzten richtign Stuhlgang gehabt.
Ich konnte immer 1x am Tag aufs Klo gehen, spätestens am 2ten Tag bin ich aufm Klo gewesen und konnte meinen Darm richtig entleeren ( vom Gefühl her ). 
Ich habe am 27.12.2010 das erste Mal gemerkt, dass mein Darm nicht richtig arbeitet.
Ich hatte an diesem Tag Chili gegesssen und eigentlich renne ich spätestens am gleichen Abend, wenn ich Chili gegessen habe, noch aufs Klo  :Grin: 
Dieses Mal hat mein Darm keine Anzeichen für einen Stuhlgang gemacht, was mich sehr irritiert hatte. 
Am 29.12.2010 , nachdem ich immer noch nicht aufm Klo gewesen war, war ich beim Arzt gewesen.
Dieser hat mein Bauch abgetastet und abgehört und war der Meinung, dass da nichts ist und ich mir keine Sorgen machen muss.
Der Darm gibt Geräusche von sich und es ist keine Verhärtung ertastbar.
Er hat mir ein Abführmittel verschrieben "Macrogol HEXAL".
Ich nahm noch am gleichen Tag das Abführmittel, 3 Beutel gesamt, doch auch damit konnte ich meinen Darm nicht entleeren bzw hatte keinen Drang zum Klo gehabt! 
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich trotz fast 10 Tagen kein Stuhlgang, keine Schmerzen oder Druckgefühl im Bauch hatte. 
Ich bin also am 03.01.2011 wieder zum Arzt.
Hier wurde wieder der Magen abgetastet und wieder sagte man mir, dass sich alles gut anfühlt und nichts zu erkennen ist.
Diesmal habe ich einen Termin zum Ultraschall dazu bekommen.
Einige Tage später bin ich also hin zum Ultraschall und auch hier sagte man mir, dass der Darm gut aussieht und nichts Auffälliges zu erkennen ist.
Es befindet sich zwar Kot im Darm aber der Darm ist nicht geweitet / gedehnt, also alles im grünen Bereich.
Die Nieren sehen auch gut aus, die Leber ist auch Top und auch sonst konnte man nichts erkennen. 
Bei diesem Arztbesuch wurde mir auch gleich Blut abgenommen und das Ergebnis ist auch sehr gut, auch hier konnte man nichts erkennen.
Werte sind sehr gut, Schilddrüse sieht gut aus etc...  *Ergebnis: *  
Man sagte mir, ich soll mehr Balaststoffe essen und mich mehr bewegen.  :angry_10:  
Inzwischen sieht es so bei mir aus, dass ich immer noch ganz wenig Stuhlgang habe.
Wenn ich das Abführmittel Macrogol HEXAL nehme, dann kann ich zwar nach einigen Stunden aufs Klo gehen und es kommt auch ein wenig Flüssig Kot raus, doch es kommt immer noch bei weiten weniger raus als ich gegessen habe. 
Wenn ich das Abführmittel nicht nehme, dann tut sich fast gar nichts im Darm und ich muss wieder ein Paar Tage warten bis ich dann aufs Klo kann und auch dann kommt nur sehr wenig raus. 
Um mal eine Zahl zu sagen, um es sich vorstellen zu können... 
Ich esse ca 1500 Gramm am Tag und rauskommen, nach einigen Tagen erst, kommen ca 200-300 Gramm, obwohl inzwischen dann zwischen 3000 - 5000 Gramm im Darm sein müssen. * 
Mein Empfinden beim Stuhlgang:* 
Das Pressgefühl fühlt sich irgendwie so an als wenn ich nur mit halber Kraft pressen könnte.
Als wenn da ein einige Darmwände nicht richtig auf mein pressen bzw Drücken reagieren würden. 
Dazu kommt es mir so vor als wenn da ein Stück Darm blockiert wird und immer nur ein wenig Kot durchkommt, der dann auch nach langer Zeit beim Stuhlgang rauskommt. 
Ich habe aber bis heute keine Schmerzen.
Das einzige, was ich inziwschen habe, ist, dass ich morgens beim aufstehen ein leichtes Druckgefühl zwischen Unterbauch und Schamhaaranstaz habe.
Nach ungefähr 30 Min ist dieses aber wieder verschwunden. 
Ich weiss ehrlich nicht mehr weiter und kann mir das mit dem Stuhlgang auch nicht mehr erklären.
Ich habe nun mehr Balaststoffe in meiner Ernährung eingebaut und trinke auch meine 2-3 Liter am Tag aber mein Darm ist immer noch ein faules Stück. 
Wo bleibt mein ganzes Essen ?
Wenn mein Essen zu 90% im Darm bleiben würde, was man hier ja vermuten muss, dann muss doch irgendwann ein Schmerz oder andere Symptome kommen oder etwa nicht ?  
Ich habe meine Darmprobleme auch schon mit meinem anderen Problem in Verbindung gebracht, was ich hier auch mal gepostet habe.  http://www.patientenfragen.net/krank...html#post73131 
Vielleicht ist das ein nervliches Problem mit meinem Darm !?!?
Das brennen auf der linken Seite ( zieht von der linken Seite bis in die seitliche Brust rein ) wird auch intensiver. 
Ich habe Anfang Februar einen Termin beim Neurologen, wo mir hoffentlich geholfen werden kann.
Da werde ich meine WS & Co untersuchen lassen.  
Ich freue mich über jede Meinung hier. 
Danke !  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:   
EDIT:
Ich möchte noch anfügen. 
Wenn ich dank Macrogol HEXIL zumindest sehr wenig flüssig Stuhlgang lassen kann, dann fühlt sich das so an als wenn der dünne Kot durch eine sehr kleine Ausgangs-Öffnung kommen würde.
Als wenn ich durch einen Strohhalm pressen müsste.
Der flüssig Stuhlgang kommt zwar sofort, ohne großes Anstrengung raus, aber halt mit diesem Engegefühl am After-Ausgang.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Turop,
es könnte leicht sein, dass dein Körper viel mehr verwertet als bei anderen, so dass nicht viel ausgeschieden werden muss.
Vielleicht hast du auch einen überlangen Darm, das gibt es auch, vielleicht braucht das Ganze dann einfach länger, um durchzugehen.
Was ich in deinem Thema sehr vermisse, ist das Trinken. Du schreibst alles mögliche und was und wieviel du isst, aber was und wieviel zu trinkst, gibst du nicht an. Dabei ist es ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt, gerade bei Verstopfung. 
Die Mindesttrinkmenge beim Erwachsenen ist 1,5 Liter. Das sollte aber das absolute Minimum sein. Besser wären 2 - 3 Liter Wasser oder Saftschorle, Tee, aber alles ungesüßt. Zuckerhaltige Getränke sind nicht gut. Kaffee zählt auch nur bedingt, denn wegen der Reizstoffe wird dem Gewebe Wasser entzogen, um die Reizstoffe zu fiiltern. Also zu jeder Tasse Kaffee ein Glas Wasser trinken. Man kann sich das Trinken auch angewöhnen, das musste ich auch.
Stell dir mal ein trockenes Brötchen vor, das du in das dünnere Abflussrohr hineinbringen möchtest. Das geht einfach nicht. Aber wenn du das Brötchen einweichst, dann zerfällt es und geht locker in kleinsten Teilen durch. So ähnlich ist es auch mit dem Essen im Darm. Wenn kein und zu wenig Flüsstigkeit nachkommt, vertrocknet es und bleibt drin.
Überleg mal, ob es daran liegen könnte.
Ich hoffe, dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben.

----------


## wheelchairpower

> Was ich in deinem Thema sehr vermisse, ist das Trinken. Du schreibst alles mögliche und was und wieviel du isst, aber was und wieviel zu trinkst, gibst du nicht an. Dabei ist es ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt, gerade bei Verstopfung.

 Das schreibt er:   

> [...]Ich habe nun mehr Balaststoffe in meiner Ernährung eingebaut und trinke  auch meine 2-3 Liter am Tag aber mein Darm ist immer noch ein faules  Stück.[...  ]

  

> Kaffee zählt auch nur bedingt, denn wegen der Reizstoffe wird dem Gewebe  Wasser entzogen, um die Reizstoffe zu fiiltern. Also zu jeder Tasse  Kaffee ein Glas Wasser trinken.

 Das stimmt nicht mehr. Kaffee zählt auch zur Flüssigkeit. Wenn ich Kaffee trinke, dann funktioniert der Stuhlgang auch besser als ohne.

----------


## Nachtigall

Tschuldigung, die Zeile mit dem Trinken habe ich wohl übersehen.
Aber das Thema mit dem Kaffee hatten wir schon, und da scheiden sich wohl die Geister. Wenn ich Kaffee getrunken habe, musste ich immer ständig aufs Klo, was mir nicht passiert, wenn ich genauso viel Tee trinke. Also muss da was dran sein. 
Dann kann ich Turop noch fragen: Was trinkst du denn? 
Es gibt auch die psychische Variante. Viele Menschen haben stressbedingten Durchfall, vielleicht hast du Verstopfung, weil du irgendwas in deinem Inneren "nicht hergeben willst".
Ansonsten wirken noch Flohsamenschalen und Heilerde als verdauungsfördernd. Mehr kann ich leider dazu nicht sagen.

----------


## Turop

Danke für Eure Antworten  :Smiley:  
Also trinken tue ich eigentlich genug.
Ich trinke nur Wasser ( stilles Wasser ).
Habe mir jetzt aber eine zeitlang Wasser mit Kohlensäure gekauft, daich auf einen zusätzlichen Effekt der Kohlensäure hoffe. 
Kaffee ist so eine Sache bei mir.
Ich bin eigentlich ein normaler Kaffeetrinker, doch weisst heisst jetzt normal ^^
Ich denke auch nicht, dass es plötzlich am Kaffee liegen soll, dass mein Darm sich beschwert.
Ich trinke Kaffee jetzt seit ca 15 Jahren, mal mehr und mal weniger und mein Magen wird sich an Zeug schon sicherlich gewöhnt haben.
Ausreichend Wasser trinke ich ja auch, also können wir Kaffee wirklich ausschließen. 
Was die psychische Variante angeht, da bin ich immer sehr vorsichtig, da dieses Argument immer gerne genommen wird bzw. rausgeholt wird, wenn es körperlich "augenscheinlich" nichts nachzuweisen gibt. 
Natürlich habe ich Stress und bin psychisch auch oft sehr angespannt oder beschäftige mich intensiv mal mit Problemen etc... doch ob ich da nun meine Darmträgheit drauf zurückführen möchte... 
Wäre aber natürlich möglich.  
Ich war heute mal wieder beim Arzt gewesen und habe mir gleich mal Lactulose Sirup aus der Apotheke gekauft.
Wie Männer halt so sind, wollen immer alles auf einmal, habe ich auch eine ordentliche Menge vom Sirup genommen und konnte auch am Abend aufs Klo, kam wieder wie Wasser raus und es war auch mehr als sonst. 
Nun möchte ich aber auch die Menge am Wasser bzw. Stuhlgang, was dank des Sirups rauskam, nicht überbewerten.
Lactulose hat ja die Eigenschaft, dass es Wasser aus dem Körper zieht und im Darm bindet, so befindet sich also grundsätzlich schon mehr Wasser im Darm, was dann auch ausgeschieden wird.
Deswegen könnte es überwiegend Wasser gewesen sein, was ich heute ausgeschieden habe und weniger Mageninhalt.
Der Stuhl heute war auch sehr hell gewesen und halt genauso dünnflüssig wie Wasser. 
Mein Arzt heute wirkte auch schon leicht genervt, da ich ihn wohl mit meinem Darm aufm Keks gehe.
Ich bin heute aber eigentlich nicht wegen meinem Darm zum Arzt, sondern wegen meinem anderen Problem.
Um es kurz zu fassen. 
- Als Kind Scheuermannsche gehabt ( Veränderung der Wirbelsäule ) 
- Hatte im Leben immer mal wieder Brennen am Rücken gehabt, die Stiche in der linken Brust ausgelöst haben.  Trat vielleicht 3-5 im Jahr auf aber ging dann immer wieder nach einigen Tagen weg. 
- Seit Paar Wochen gehen diese Dinge nicht mehr weg. Das Brennen in der linken Rückenhälfte wird doller.
Das Brennen zieht nun auch seitlich in die linke Brust rein und die Stiche werden auch intensiver. Kurze Stiche, die immer mal wieder auftreten.
Seit einigen Tagen beim schlafen ganz schlimm, da im liegen die Stiche häufiger vorkommen. 
Deswegen war ich halt heute beim Arzt gewesen und mir wurde gesagt, dass links unter der Brust der Darm einen Knick macht und das die Stiche daher kommen würden und da ich im Moment eh Verstopfungen habe..... 
Nur diese Stiche sind ja nicht neu bzw habe ich nicht erst seit meinem Magenproblem.
Das wollte der Arzt nicht wissen, für ihn kommt es vom Darm !
Als ich dann meinte, ich möchte ein belastungs EKG machen lassen, da ich immer schon leichten hohen Blutdruck hatte und ich Gewissheit haben möchte, dass hier alles in Ordnung ist, da wurde die Laune des Arztes noch schlechter. 
Seiner Meinung nach sind weitere Untersuchungen überflüssig und er kann mit mit Sicherheit sagen, dass ich nichts am Herzen habe. 
HALLO  :Huh?:  Er kann mir mit Sicherheit sagen, dass ich nichts am Herzen habe OHNE auch nur einen festen Anhaltspunkt zu haben bzw. ohne auch nur die kleinste Kontrolle des Herzens ?!?!?!
Der Arzt sieht mich, kennt eigentlich nur meine Darmprobleme, und kann mit Sicherheit Herzprobleme ausschließen ^^ OHNE WORTE !!! 
Jedenfalls habe ich mein EKG durchgesetzt, nachdem er dann doch seinen Hintern dazu bewegen konnte und meinen Blutdruck gemessen hat. ( Selbst das Blutdruck messen wollte er nicht machen, hielt er für überflüssig ). 
Naja mein Blutdruck war erhöht ( was ein Wunder ) und er hat sich dann doch überwunden mir eine Überweisung zu einem anderen Arzt im Hause zum EKG zu geben. 
Also eines ist sicher, sobald die aktuellen Dinge alle abgeschlossen sind, werde ich mir einen anderen Arzt suchen.

----------


## Nachtigall

Ja, da stimme ich dir zu. Bei einem Arzt, der so tut, als habe er selber einen Röntgenblick und könne ohne Untersuchungen dies und das ausschließen, würde ich mir auch so schnell wie möglich einen anderen suchen. Wegen solcher Anschauungen ist schon viel Mist gebaut worden, der den Patienten oft schwer geschadet hat, so was kenne ich aus der Pflege auch. Aber mitdenken darf man da nicht, denn dann fühlen sich diese gleich auf den Schlips getreten. 
Psychische Anspannung und Stress können sich übrigens natürlich auch im Darm zeigen. Sie schlägt sich immer auf die empfindlichsten Körperpartien. 
Normalerweise ist Lactulose sehr gut, man nimmt es gerne bei Patienten, die durch starke Schmerzmittel Verstopfung haben. 
Wegen der Stiche und dem Brennen könnte man auch an etwas Neurologisches denken. Vielleicht wird da irgendwie ein Nerv eingeengt. Es kann aber auch was ganz anderes sein. Ein neuer Arzt wird dir da sicher mehr behilflich sein.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wer wenig isst hat auch wenig Stuhlgang!
Wenn du wie du schreibst ausreichend trinkst und dich ansonsten von einer Diät ernährst die hauptsächlich aus Eiweißen und "gesunden Fetten" besteht, du aber kaum Balaststoffe oder Kohlenhydrate zu dir nimmst. Was soll dein Darm dann verarbeiten?
Treibe Sport - das hilft ich weiß es aus eigener Erfahrung!!!!- ernähre dich ausgeglichener (Obst, Gemüse, Nudeln, Reis..usw) und deine Verdauung wird dir recht geben.
Wenn du dich weiter in dieses Thema hinein steigerst wird es zu einem echten psych. Problem! Wenn es das nicht schon ist.

----------


## Turop

@ Nachtigall 
Jup, vom Neurologen erhoffe ich mir auch mehr Aufschluss. 
Gut möglich, dass hier ein Nerv gereizt wird oder ein Wirbel diese Schmerzen verursacht.
Immerhin bildet sich ja bei zuviel Fettleibigkeit die Rückenmuskelatur zurück, und wenn man dann in einer kurzen Zeit sehr viel abnimmt, dann fehlt dem Körper ja eine Masse für die Stützung des ganzen Körpers. 
Das Fett war ja bis Dato eine Art Stütze gewesen und das schmilzt ja jetzt wieder und die Rückenmuskelatur kann im Moment dieses nicht zu 100% auffangen, also daher wohl auch die Schmerzen. 
Dies sind aber nur eigene Diagnosen, die ich mir Anfang Februar von einem Fachmann hoffentlich bestätigen lassen kann  :Zwinker:  
Was den Magen / Darm angeht, vielleicht hängt hier ein Nerv mit dran, der für diese Darmträgheit sorgt.
Der Magen ist ja eine große Schaltzentrale der Nerven, daher gut möglich dass hier ein Zusammenhang besteht.  
@ Patientenschubser 
Wie gesagt, meine Diät läuft seit Anfang September und bis vor Weihnachten 2010 hatte ich immer regelmäßigen Stuhlgang gehabt, trotz wenig Balaststoffe.
Meine Ernährung habe ich inzwischen auf mehr Balaststoffe umgestellt und mein Darm arbeitet trotzdem sehr wenig. 
Inzwischen brodelt es aber viel mehr im Darm. 
klingt also danach, dass im Darm / Magen gearbeitet wird.
Hier kann es aber auch sein, dass mein Magen schon leicht gereizt auf das Abführmittel reagiert und das die Geräusche daher kommen.
Schmerzen habe ich keine !

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wie geschrieben bewege dich, Sport hilft.
Machst du die Diät ohne prof. Unterstützung?
Wenn ja suche mal einen Diätassistenten(in) auf, lasse dir einen Diätplan verpassen der dir beim Abnehmen hilft.
Wenn du so Dick warst wie ich das raus lese, dann beginne mit Spaziergängen, jeden Tag 1 Stunde.
Steigere dich oder geh in Sportstudio, am Besten keinen Discounter, lasse dir dort einen vernüftigen Trainingsplan erstellen und mach das jede Woche 3x. Das wird dir helfen Muskulatur aufzubauen!
Außerdem regt Sport, unter anderem, auch die Darmperestaltik an.
Der Darm gewöhnt sich an Abführmittel......
Vll übernimmt deine KK einen Teil der Kosten!

----------


## Mulan

Hallo,
haben sie schon mal über eine Darmspiegelung nachgedacht?
Wenn sie das Gefühl haben, etwas engt den Darm ein Können das ewntuell Hämoriden sein.
Und noch ein kleiner Hinweis zu Macrogol. Wenn nur Ganz wenig, dafür aber flüssiger Stuhl kommt, kann es auch sein, das sich etwas höher im Darm ein Kotballen gesammelt hat. Das Macrogol sorgt dann nur dafür das sich der "Neue Stuhl" verflüssigt und der Kotballen bleibt. Sie Könnten es mal mit einem Freka Klyss probieren. Das ist ein Einlauf der den Entdarm komplett entleert. Gibts in der Apotheke für ca drei euro.
Habe selber grosse Probleme mit dem Stuhlgang. Max einmal pro Woche und nur unter grösster Anstrengung. Mir hilft die Kombination aus Lactulose 30g pro Tag und ab und zu ein Einlauf.
Bei den Problemen auf jedenfall am Ball bleiben und vom Arzt nicht abwimmeln lassen.
Gute Besserung

----------


## Turop

Ich möchte mein Thema noch mal hochholen, da es mir heute wie die Schuppen von den Augen fiel, was die Ursache für mein Magenproblem ist, und zum anderen weil das Problem noch nicht ganz weg ist. 
Aktuell sieht es so aus, dass ich zwar Stuhlgang habe, doch mein Darm immer noch sehr langsam verdaut.
Zwischen Essenaufnahme und Stuhlgang liegen immer ca 3-4 Tage.
Mein Darm arbeitet also immer noch nicht wieder so aktiv, wie vorher.  *Zur Ursache:* 
Gestern fielen mir die Schuppen von den Augen und ich wusste, was mein Darmproblem ausgelöst hat. 
Bevor meine Darmprobleme angefangen haben, habe ich mir Wackelpudding gemacht gehabt.
Den Wackelpudding habe ich kochend in einen Becher gegossen und habe ihn so in den Kühlschrank gestellt. 
Am Abend, als ich den Wackelpudding dann gegessen habe, schmeckte er auch total säuerlich mit einem bitteren Nachgeschmack.
Ich Trottel habe mir nichts dabei gedacht und habe den Wackelpudding trotzdem gegessen.
Direkt wenige Tage danach fiel mir auch mein Magenproblem auf bzw. fing es an. 
Den Grund für mein Darmproblem habe ich aber nie beim Wackelpudding gesucht, bis gestern. 
Gestern habe ich mir wiededer einen Wackelpudding gekocht und habe ihn wieder kochend in einen Becher gegossen und habe diesen Becher in den Kühlschrank gestellt.
Nach ca 1 Stunde wollte ich mir Milch aus dem Kühlschrank holen und sah, dass der komplette Kühlschrank aufgetaut war bzw der Kühlschrank-Innenraum (Regale & Wände ) völlig nass waren, Auslöser war halt das der Becher mit dem kochenden Wasser gewesen. 
Der Wackelpudding steht bei mir immer ganz unten im Kühlschrank-Regal, wo von oben dann die ganzen Tropfen reingetropft sind.
Die ganzen Bakterien im Kühlschrank, die sich ja gerade bei der Hitze durch das heisse Wasser vermehren, sind mir also in den Wackelpudding getropft und mein Wackelpudding wurde zu einer Bakterien Bombe.  :Angry:  
Erklärt auch den damaligen säuerlichen Geschmack des Wackelpuddings  :Sad: 
Damals habe ich den Wackelpudding aber erst nach vielen Stunden ausm Kühlschrank geholt, so das ich nichts auffälliges im Kühlschrank erkennen konnte. 
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich meinen Kühlschrank so gut wie nie putze.
Ich wische da hin und wieder mal trocken durch aber mehr Mühe mache ich mir da auch nicht.
Ich habe nun vor kurzem gelesen, dass sich im Kühlschrank mehr Bakterien aufhalten sollen als auf der Toilette  :Shocked:  
Ich muss also davon ausgehen, dass sich in den letzten 6 Jahren so einiges bei mir an Bakterien im Kühschrank angesammelt haben. *Habe ich völlig unterschätzt mit den Bakterien im Kühlschrank.*  :Cry:  
Meine Nachforschungen haben nun ergeben, dass die meißten Bakterien Durchfall, 
Übelkeit, Erbrechen, Magenschmerzen/Krämpfe , Fieber etc... auslösen.
Solche Symptome hatte ich / habe ich ja nicht. 
Meine Symptome waren bzw sind: 
- Verstopfung
- Darmträgheit
- ca 1 Woche Schwindelanfälle gehabt ( sind inzwischen weg )  
Nun frage ich mich natürlich folgendes.
Wenn ich an Bakterien erkrankt bin, spielt sich dann mein Darm wieder von alleine völlig ein oder muss in jedem Fall eine Behandlung erfolgen ?
Oder kann es sogar sein, dass ich nun Parasiten / Würmer im Darm habe ? 
Wäre super, wenn man mir hier noch einige Infos geben könnte. 
Vielen lieben Dank !

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Turop,
gut, dass du selber erkannt hast, was die Ursache sein könnte.
Normalerweise sollte man den Kühlschrank öfters mal mit Essigwasser saubermachen. Bei deinem würde ich zuerst abtauen und gut saubermachen, dann diesmal mit einem Desinfektionsmittel drübergehen, und danach mindestens 1 x im Monat mit Essigwasser auswischen, das verhindert Schimmelbildung und beugt einigen Bakterien vor. Und bitte nie etwas zum Abkühlen rein tun, das braucht zudem noch eine Menge überflüssigen Strom. 
Also das mit den Würmern passt meiner Meinung nach nicht dazu, die holt man sich normalerweise von Zwischenwirten wie Hund, Katze, Fuchs usw. Du kannst das mal in folgendem Link nachlesen: http://www.meine-gesundheit.de/wuerm...wuermer.0.html
Als meine Kinder den Spulwurm mit heimgebracht hatten, war ihnen übel, sie hatten Bauchschmerzen und konnten nichts mehr essen.
Wenn du sicher sein willst, kannst du ja mal zum Arzt gehen und den Stuhl auf Wurmeier untersuchen lassen.
Am besten lässt du dich von ihm beraten, ob du eine Darmreinigung vornehmen solltest oder ob sich das von selber wieder gibt, denn der Körper hat mit so vielerlei Bakterien zu kämpfen und wird damit meistens ganz gut fertig.
Das war's, was mir im Moment dazu eingefallen ist.

----------

